# Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell







*Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser​*
*Nichts ist unmöglich, daher:
Wer Tipps hat, wie man als Angler mit Großvieh oder gar Büffeln umgehen kann oder auf Entfernung halten, immer her damit! 
Am Wochenende trieb nämlich  aussgebüxter Wasserbüffel im Kreis Leipzig Angler in einen Teich.​*
Über 7 Stunden hielt laut mz-web der entlaufene Wasserbüffel Obi (baumarktgesponsert??) Helfer und Polizei in Arbeit, bevor sie - angeblich kurz vor dem finalen Rettungsschuss - das 800-Kilo-Tier doch noch einfangen konnten:
http://www.mz-web.de/leipzig/b186-g...-haelt-polizei-ueber-stunden-in-atem-27979162

Der Büffel wäre (wie, sei unbekannt) morgens aus seiner Koppel ausgebrochen und dann die B39 entlang spaziert.

Bei Aufnahme der Verfolgung hätte sich der Büffel dann "in die Büsche geschlagen Richtung Zwenkauer See" und dabei dann auch Angler erwischt...

An einem kleinen Fischteich hätte er _"einige Angler ins Wasser getrieben, die aber mit dem Handy Notrufe absetzten"_..

Auf Grund dessen hätte man den Büffel dann wohl erwischt, der dann aber umgehend wiederum ausgebüxt wäre.

Nach erneuter stundenlanger Verfolgung hätte man ihn dann aber doch kurz vor dem Todesschuss eingefangen.

----------------------------------------------------​
Ich bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen, Nachbar war der Schmied, mit Landwirtschaft, Hasen, Hühner ein paar Kühe, Weinberge etc..

Ich bin also durchaus vertraut mit größeren "Viehzeug" ..

Aber schon immer hatte ich, wenn ich an Gewässern unterwegs war, an denen man Viehweiden queren musste, ein mehr oder weniger ungutes Gefühl.

Da siehste nicht gleich, wenn die auf Entfernung stehen, Kühe oder Testosteron, neugierig sind die Viecher meist auch (erst siehste sie am Horizont, kaum überm Zaun drüber stehn die direkt hinter Dir), und im Normalfall dürften die wohl auch deutlich schneller als ich sein, wenns drauf ankommt.

Ich werd also den Teufel tun, und die Angelkollegen belächeln, die vor dem Büffel ins Wasser geflüchtet waren..

Leute, das war ne knappe Tonne Lebendgewicht..

Und auch wen die Büffel als umgänglich und gemütlich gelten, ich würde das auch nicht unbedingt testen wollen, ob das stimmt...

Und ja, auch als härtester Kerl westlich von Moskau wäre ich wohl trotz meine Abneigung gegen Wasser wohl auch in den Teich geflüchtet, würde so ein Brocken seine Neugier ausgerechnet an meine Person ausleben wollen..

Aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand Tipps, wie man sich Rindviecher oder Büffel etwas vom Hals halten kann in solchen (meist auch noch unerwarteten) Situationen.

Wenn ja, her damit, es werden euch sicher einige Angler dankbar sein.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

Hallo,

zwar kein Büffel, aber eine grantige Stute ging mal so auf mich los, dass ich durch einen kleinen Fluss flüchten musste.
Ich überstieg eine Pferdekoppel um an eine vermeintlich gute Stelle (heute hotspot genannt) heranzukommen. In der Koppel liefen einige Pferde, darunter auch ein Fohlen umher. Aus einem mir unbekanntem Grund glaubte eine Stute (vermutlich die Mutter des Fohlens?), dass ich Böses im Schilde führte und attackierte mich derart, dass ich die, gottseidank, steile Böschung hinunterflüchtete und sie dorthin nicht folgen konnte. Allerdings ließ sich mich auch nicht mehr hinauf, so dass ich letzten Endes durch den Fluss waten musste, wobei ich bis zu den Hüften nass wurde und einen Umweg von gut 5 Kilometern zum Auto hatte.
Damls war ich darüber ziemlich missgelaunt, heute betrachte ich es eher lächelnd als eine gute Erfahrung. Ist übrigens auch schon bestimmt 45 Jahre her.

Petri Heil und passt auf grantige Stuten auf

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

Da muss ich mich jetzt als bekennender Macho echt beherrschen ;-))
Stuten sind halt auch Zicken ;-))

Flüchten kann ich ja auch, davon ab ;-)))) 

Jetzt fehlt noch der Tipp:
Wie hältste so ein Vieh auf Abstand??


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*



			
				Thomas9904;4691840
Jetzt fehlt noch der Tipp:
Wie hältste so ein Vieh auf Abstand??[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich "hielt" es halt auf Abstand, indem ich die Böschung runterflüchtete. Wie ich die ohne Böschung auf Abstand hätte halten können - ich weiss es nicht - nicht einfach, wenn das Tier direkt auf einen losgeht. Auf jeden Fall habe ich seither Pferdekoppeln mit Fohlen drin vermieden. (passive Abstandshaltung:q).
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

oder so ;-))


----------



## JottU (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

Ich muss die Viecher nicht mal sehen. Sobald auf ner Koppel Strom drauf ist, mache ich lieber einen Bogen.
Besucht mich son Tier an meiner Angelstelle, würde ich wohl regungslos im Stuhl versinken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*



JottU schrieb:


> Besucht mich son Tier an meiner Angelstelle, würde ich wohl regungslos im Stuhl versinken.



Das kann aber auch schiefgehen, gerade junge Rindviecher sind echt neugierig..

Dann lieber wie lajos:
Rechtzeitig weg..
:g:g:g


----------



## wertfreund (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

J o a...

..pfeilgroad

..ein SOLCHERNES Trum Rimbviech!!!



Bei hauptsächlich instinktiv handelnden Wasserbüffeln hilft nur sanftes möglichst entspanntes  Zureden, maximal flach auf den Boden legen-> aufgebogene Hornspitzen greifen nicht-> die nehmen im Ernstfall auch x 200-300kg Löwen"auf die Hörner "

oder unauffällig aus dem Staub machen -> aufbaumen!

I n s Wasser ist w e n i g e r schlau -> WASSERbüffel ->mögen das! 

Aber sag d a s  x einem Menschen "im Fluchtreflex"-> 80% Gehirnsynapsen getrennt !


----------



## Ukel (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

Vielleicht wie Crocodile Dundee, geht doch ganz einfach, oder? #c


----------



## Angler9999 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

Wenn der Boden hinter dir bebt gibt es nur ein 

Forrest lauf... lauf Forrest.... >)


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das kann aber auch schiefgehen, gerade junge Rindviecher sind echt neugierig..
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*



wertfreund schrieb:


> J
> I n s Wasser ist w e n i g e r schlau -> WASSERbüffel ->mögen das!
> 
> Aber sag d a s  x einem Menschen "im Fluchtreflex"-> 80% Gehirnsynapsen getrennt !



STIMMT!!!!!!  Ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen, dass das wohl eher suboptimaler Fluchtreflex war ;-)


----------



## Bleizange (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

Laut LVZ-Bericht http://www.lvz.de/Region/Markkleebe...rbueffel-loest-Polizeieinsatz-bei-Zwenkau-aus

wurden betroffene Angler vorher gebeten das Gewässer zu verlassen, was sie aber nicht taten. Wer nicht hören will, der muss baden gehen.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

HERRLICH!!!!!! 

Danke für den Fund und Verlinkung!!!


----------



## Bleizange (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> HERRLICH!!!!!!
> 
> Danke für den Fund und Verlinkung!!!



Gehört auch mit zu meinem Angelrevier. 

Aber laut eines Leserkommentars, wohl ein Angler der vor Ort war, sprangen weder Büffel noch Angler ins Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

Kennst Du die Jungs? 

Machen wir Interview?


----------



## Bleizange (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Jungs?
> 
> Machen wir Interview?



Nein, ich weiß nicht wer es war. Allerdings stehen im verlinkten Artikel weiter unten 3 Leserkommentare. Davon will einer dabei gewesen sein. Einfach etwas nach unten scrollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

merci ;-)


----------



## bigpit12 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

In ner Facebookgruppe gibts sogar das passende Video dazu. Hat eine anwesende Anglerin aufgenommen. Auf dem sieht man den Büffel gemütlich nen Feldweg lang läuft und die Anglerin ihn aus dem Auto heraus aufnimmt. 
Leider kann ich das Video nicht verlinken, da die Gruppe geschlossen ist. 

Hier gibt es noch ein Video dazu vom MDR 

https://www.facebook.com/MDRum4/videos/1531617540225691/?hc_location=ufi

Der Büffel muss wohl erschossen werden weil er nicht abtransportiert werden kann |bigeyes#q

Und das alles nur wegen irgendwelchen Vandalen die meinen den Zaun der Koppel zu zerstören.


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

gibt wenig was mich am wasser fürchten lässt, aber bullen, also die vierbeinigen, gehören definitiv dazu.
mir ist es mal ähnlich wie Lajos gegangen.
vor ein paar jahren hatte unser verein ein neues gewässer angepachtet. eine moorkuhle, mitten im nirgendwo mit hervorragendem altfischbestand.
schon die fahrt dahin ist ein abenteuer. gewaltige wurzeln säumen den weg, kratergroße und vor allem tiefe schlaglöcher und natürlich der moorboden.
ich packe also schon schweißgebadet die plörren aus der karre.
kletter über das tor, herrlich diese ruhe, die ersten köderfische sind ratzfatz gefangen, das wasser fängt an zu kochen. der mit zittrigen händen montierte köderfisch fliegt ins wasser und zack geht die pose auch schon unter. ein feister 90er esox kommt zum vorschein.
na, das fängt ja gut an. 
erst mal ein kippchen drehen und während ich genüsslich an dem dübel ziehe, sehe ich in einiger entfernung ein paar kühe grasen.
denk´ ich mir nicht viel bei. nach einer weile, hab´ mittlerweile den dritten hecht gelandet, sind die kühe knapp hinter mir.
ja, lästig, aber die werden sich schon trollen, taten sie auch, aber eine kuh war leider ein stattlicher bulle und der mochte mich irgendwie nicht und der trollte sich auch nicht, ganz im gegenteil.
ist auch noch alles gut gegangen, aber da ging mir mächtig die düse und der angeltag war an diesem gewässer zumindest erst mal vorbei.


----------



## Schleie60 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

Hi 
Ist mir mit einer gerade frisch gekalbten Kuh passiert, als ich das Kalb mit der Schubkarre nach Hause holen sollte. Inne KREMNITZ... GRABEN 1m tief, 
War meine Rettung. Hab gewartet , bis Vater mich vermisst hat. 
Bloß gut, ich konnte rennen wie,n Hase. #h


----------



## Schleie60 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

Hi 
Ist mir mit einer gerade frisch gekalbten Kuh passiert, als ich das Kalb mit der Schubkarre nach Hause holen sollte. Inne KREMNITZ... GRABEN 1m tief, 
War meine Rettung. Hab gewartet , bis Vater mich vermisst hat. 
Bloß gut, ich konnte rennen wie,n Hase. #h
Konnte man übrigens superAale fangen... War eins meiner Topgewässer 1975


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

Nu isser erschossen worden, der Obi:
http://www.lvz.de/Region/Markkleeberg/Wasserbueffelbulle-Obi-nach-Treibjagd-erschossen


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zwenkau (Landkreis Leipzig): Wasserbüffel jagt Angler ins Wasser*

Und kein Angler ist ins Wasser geflohen ... alles nur Ausschmückung.
Man kann wirklich nix mehr glauben.


----------

